# WARNING - DON'T COME TO ENGLAND.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, it's official. The media has decided that we are in the *grip* of a *terrifying* and *potentially deadly* BIRD FLU PANDEMIC! AGHHHHHHHHHHHHRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Run to the hills everyone.

Except, of course, the fact is that one bird in a turkey factory died from bird flu. And the strain does not transmit to humans, unless of course you enjoy rolling around in bird s**t and eating turkey crap pies. Sigh.

Regardless, I've swallowed all the bilge in the newspapers and on the TV, hook, line and sinker. From this moment forth I am never going to eat bird shit again.

:roll:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Also, don't come to England because we have, wait for it...

TWO INCHES OF SNOW.

This country overreacts to EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> And the strain does not transmit to humans, unless of course you enjoy rolling around in bird s**t and eating turkey crap pies. Sigh.
> 
> :roll:


You're so funny Martin; top form.

I mean, I'm an outlier, but I'm not_ that _weird.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

g-funk said:


> Also, don't come to England because we have, wait for it...
> 
> TWO INCHES OF SNOW.
> 
> This country overreacts to EVERYTHING!!!!


So much for the "*Six* Inches of snow" we were expecting


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Martinelv said:
> 
> 
> > And the strain does not transmit to humans, unless of course you enjoy rolling around in bird s**t and eating turkey crap pies. Sigh.
> ...


Amen... 5 Star Guy *****

Weird is good!

=)


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Martinelv said:


> And the strain does not transmit to humans, unless of course you enjoy rolling around in bird s**t and eating turkey crap pies. Sigh.:roll:


There goes my plans for the weekend! :shock:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Last time I went to england (20 years ago) I supposedly caught Mad Cow disease, so now I'm not allowed to donate blood :? (btw that sucks cause my blood is the most useful in terms of transfusions etc since it can pretty much go into anyone).

Yep...no turkey shit pies for me either :lol:


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Initially I was avoiding England because of the next storm of Chaos you might get caught up in Martin, but I will keep this bird crap thing in mind as well. Thank you for your health concerns!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

> Martinelv wrote:
> And the strain does not transmit to humans, unless of course you enjoy rolling around in bird s**t and eating turkey crap pies. Sigh.
> 
> There goes my plans for the weekend! :shock:
> ...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

CECIL said:


> Last time I went to england (20 years ago) I supposedly caught Mad Cow disease, so now I'm not allowed to donate blood :? (btw that sucks cause my blood is the most useful in terms of transfusions etc since it can pretty much go into anyone).
> 
> Yep...no turkey shit pies for me either :lol:


lol same here, but I keep having to go back so I'll never be allowed. :roll: 
paranoid vamps.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, don't worry y'all. The *EPIDEMIC* (ahhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeee) has been contained. Unfortunately, for the media that is. And we've someone managed to blame it on some eastern european country with crippling debt and unemployment. Romania or somewhere. Yippee!


----------

